# Headset ball race on old bike



## GrahamNR17 (12 Dec 2009)

Hi All,

I'm preparing this frame for blasting and painting next week. Can someone tell me if the ball races arrowed in the picture actually come off at all?







Huge thanks,
Graham


----------



## Arch (13 Dec 2009)

They will, but the process may be sacrificial (I think), and you'll maybe need a new headset, and to find someone with a headset press to put it in - a bike shop may well be able to do it. Best to check you can get a nice silver one to replace it - mine on the Galaxy is black and it's not quite as nice as silver would have been.

I think to get them out (but I'd prefer to have confirmation on this) you need to put a long screwdriver or similar down the headtube, rest it on the lip of the headset bearing inside the tube, and hammer it, working round the circumference.

There may be a less brutal way, that's the only one I've seen done.


----------



## hubgearfreak (15 Dec 2009)

Arch said:


> put a long screwdriver or similar down the headtube, rest it on the lip of the headset bearing inside the tube, and hammer it, working round the circumference.




described it perfectly

you can fit the new one yourself, using a peice of wood between new parts and the hammer, making sure it goes in square. of course, your LBS can do it


----------



## Arch (16 Dec 2009)

hubgearfreak said:


> described it perfectly
> 
> you can fit the new one yourself, using a peice of wood between new parts and the hammer, making sure it goes in square. of course, your LBS can do it



Oh good - it's something I've watched someone do, but never done myself, so I wasn't sure I was right.

I gather having a new one inserted with a proper press is less likely to lead to accidental damage...


----------



## GrahamNR17 (16 Dec 2009)

All now sorted  AND finally got the right side bottom bracket cup off (after two weeks trying, I had a tool made) 

But I've now missed the window of opportunity to get the frame in for blast/paint. I'll take it in the new year. I can wait...


----------



## hubgearfreak (16 Dec 2009)

Arch said:


> I gather having a new one inserted with a proper press is less likely to lead to accidental damage...



you'd have to be real ham-fisted to wreck some thick steel with bits of softwood. still, it may just be possible


----------



## Arch (16 Dec 2009)

hubgearfreak said:


> you'd have to be real ham-fisted to wreck some thick steel with bits of softwood. still, it may just be possible



Anything is possible, if you're trying hard enough for it not to happen...

I was thinking more that it's tricky to get the thing to go in evenly when you're working round it.


----------



## hubgearfreak (16 Dec 2009)

Arch said:


> I was thinking more that it's tricky to get the thing to go in evenly when you're working round it.



no, tap gently until you're sure it's going in right. when you're sure it is, bang it in hard.

as the actress etc.


----------



## GrahamNR17 (16 Dec 2009)

hubgearfreak said:


> no, tap gently until you're sure it's going in right. when you're sure it is, bang it in hard.
> 
> as the actress etc.




I've aleady planned that bit... foot length of a big chunky threaded bar, one of those square steel washer plates at each end under a huge nut and a long spanner, turn it down slowly and evenly.

And if that don't work, hit the bugger with a brick


----------



## Arch (17 Dec 2009)

GrahamNR17 said:


> And if that don't work, hit the bugger with a brick



As the bishop... etc....

Is there a sentence in the world that can't be rendered filthy by the addition of that phrase?


----------



## Landslide (17 Dec 2009)

Arch said:


> As the bishop... etc....
> 
> Is there a sentence in the world that can't be rendered filthy by the addition of that phrase?



"And the Oscar for best portrayal of an ecumenical matter goes to...."
?


----------



## porteous (12 Jan 2010)

*Copper pipe*

I use a piece of 22mm copper pipe against the inner lip of the bearing cup, works a treat. When you welly the pipe any damage is on the pipe not the work piece.

I use a block of hardwood between the cup and hammer when getting them back in.

The fork cup can be a bugger, I use a screwdriver and hammer to split them, but I'm sure your LBS should have a proper tool and 5 mins to spare!


----------

